# RIP Crayfish



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Dont ask, the other cray fish was mad at her or him :/ Guess she didnt wanna boogy lol.

*Full Tank Shot - 10 gallon*









*Whats left of the crayfish*


















*Everyones gotta eat







*



















*THE SUSPECT*










*Comming out for interrogation lol...*










*Going bye bye*




























* shrimpy eating my planaria*


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol pwned.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha omg i really love your little 10g tank. its so cute and child like. but its great looking. shame about the crayfish though









but the remaining one is very nice looking


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool little set up and nice crayfish


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that crayfish got smoked


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

nvm


----------

